# Felt or something? Suede? Pouchs...



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Someone sent me a very soft, black and grey pouch that feels like it is felt... where can I get more?
Here is a pics.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I got a similar pouch with my axiom. It is all black though.


----------



## waimser (Sep 4, 2018)

I doubt very much it being suede. I tried out some suede for pouches and it just disintegrated really fast. Others may have better experience with a higher quality stuff, but not many would use high quality suede for pouches unless a clothing item was catastrophically damaged.

My guess is one of the types of microfibres. There was a post about pouches a while ago that people linked their favourite microfibre pouches. Might be worth a look.

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/111976-whats-your-favorite-pouch/?hl=%3B%3Bwhats+your+favourite+pouch


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Looks like a MicroFibre pouch.

Looks like a Warrior pouch in shape.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

That is a microfiber Apache Warrior pouch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Whoop - was correct!

The Apache pouches I have are awesome (laminated ones) - in MF would be very cool. @TheTurk - I'll hit you up for some of these in a few weeks.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

You nailed it Matt! Good stuff. Not a problem, glad you're liking them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks all... but special thanks to MW & The Turk...
I apparently love microfiber pouches.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

They tend to be light and usually don't deform too much. I like them.


----------

